# Substitute Fiber Optic Cable?



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Can I use clear monofilament fishing line as a poor man's fiber optic cable? Anyone tried it?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

To pass light from one end to the other, no.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Xnats said:


> To pass light from one end to the other, no.


No it won't work, or no you haven't tried it?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I just tried on 2, 10 and 20 lb mono. A short, short piece, say an inch long passes some light. It would not serve for dithlights or anything. Clear acrylic rod is the better cheap alternative. It would be nice to find something else.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

OK thanks.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can pick up rolls of fiber optic cable on eBay pretty cheap, no reason to try to use stuff like fishing line.


----------

